# Malaysian Trumpet Snail



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

I found a few snails that came in with some java moss I just got. They appear to be Malaysian Trumpet Snails and are very small right now. Should I get rid of them, or would they be good to have in a small planted tank? I'd rather not have hundreds all over the place, but if they are a good thing to have I'd think of keeping them.

Also, will having these snails make it tougher on my 2 oto catfish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some people hate these things, others love 'em. The do dig in the substrate and some fish eat the young ones.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

they will go out of control if there is nothing to eat them. you could let them grow out and take them out on occation to keep there numbers down or get rid of them now. its really up to you.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

It all depends on your tank. I have these snails in my tank, and for the most part have them under controle. About once a month I notice my driftwood is covered in the babies, but after week they all disappear. I figure something in my tank must like eating them. I also have a clawed shrimp that definitly likes eating them, but i dont know if i can credit him with the entire job. 


In my girlfriends tank on the otherhand, we are constantly dealing with snails. Not trumpet snails, red ramshorn snails, but its the same idea. In her tank, she has about 100 inacris plants, so the snail eggs and the baby snails all have a place to hide untill they're too big for her fish to eat them. 

On a plus note... These snails look cool. They sometimes burrow into the gravel which is good for the substrate and good for plants if you have a lot of them. I've yet to see one bigger then half an inch, but I imagine if you kept them for a long (Very long) time you could end up with an awsome looking large snail.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have them in every planted tank I own (and thats quite a few). There will be an initial explosion of them if no predatory control is there. They will die back soon enough and the population will be a direct result of food available. In short, clean tank, fewer mts. Lots of leftover food and decaying plant matter, more mts. Very helpful in planted tanks as they dont eat live plants.


----------

